# Are there any disadvantages to target training?



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

I need to evaluate different training methods for an assignment at college, and I'm a bit stuck on target training, i know there are many advantages but i cant think of anything negative about it.

If there isn't anything bad about target training, do you have any ideas about how i would write an evalution about only good points?


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm assuming by target training, you mean when you teach a dog to touch a specific object with a specific part of their body? (i.e nose-to-owner's hand, or foot to a disk)

The only disadvantages I can think of the owner is a bit stuck if the pre-defined target happens to not be available. E.g if you've taught your dog to target a stick to get them to go into a car, they may be lost if the stick isn't available. 

I guess there's also a risk that the dog will target objects which look similar to the one's that they've been taught with. (Although this is a "your dog isn't quite fully trained" issue). For example a dog that's been taught to hand-target on a specific cue may still hand target when the cue has not been given, until the targeting has been completely proofed.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Drachenfelle said:


> I need to evaluate different training methods for an assignment at college, and I'm a bit stuck on target training, i know there are many advantages but i cant think of anything negative about it.
> 
> If there isn't anything bad about target training, do you have any ideas about how i would write an evalution about only good points?


Why do you not think about what a dog is trained to target, where, when and how as well as maybe who?

This might give you some ideas on the downsides to targeting.

There are some, but they are not always immediately obvious to people whose exposure to this sort of training has been limited.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There are some downsides yes, have you taught a dog to target and then lived with it? That would let you know.  No major downsides that I've come across, so nothing that would stop me teaching it to my dogs.


----------



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

Lizz1155 said:


> I'm assuming by target training, you mean when you teach a dog to touch a specific object with a specific part of their body? (i.e nose-to-owner's hand, or foot to a disk)
> 
> The only disadvantages I can think of the owner is a bit stuck if the pre-defined target happens to not be available. E.g if you've taught your dog to target a stick to get them to go into a car, they may be lost if the stick isn't available.
> 
> I guess there's also a risk that the dog will target objects which look similar to the one's that they've been taught with. (Although this is a "your dog isn't quite fully trained" issue). For example a dog that's been taught to hand-target on a specific cue may still hand target when the cue has not been given, until the targeting has been completely proofed.


yeah that was what i meant, although the example given to us was a target stick which was actually a wooden spoon with the top painted a different colour, but you point was very helpful, i didn't think of that, thank you!


----------



## Drachenfelle (Dec 23, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> There are some downsides yes, have you taught a dog to target and then lived with it? That would let you know.  No major downsides that I've come across, so nothing that would stop me teaching it to my dogs.


Haha i haven't actually, due to none of my family being home during the day, and my dad being allergic we cant have dogs. I've only been able to train dogs that don't belong to me. That sounds amusing though, how does target training affect their behaviour at home? do they start nosing all the wooden spoons in the kitchen? haha


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Only real disadvantage I can think of is that usually you need to fade the target in order to achieve the finished behaviour. So, for example, if you use a hand target to achieve a competition heel position, you eventually need the dog to be able to do it without the target. A target is the same as other types of lure in this regard.


----------

